# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Սատանան պայքարում է Աստծո դեմ

## Djavaxhq

Բիբլիայում մի այսպիսի պատմություն կա, եւ կարծում եմ դա առաջին պայքարի պատմությունն է, Սատանան փորձեց հեղափոխությունն  անել եւ աստծո ձեռքից վերցնել իշխանություննը, աստված նրան վտարեց դրախտից, այսինքն նա ժամանակավոր հաղթեց, իսկ արդյոք Սատանան չի հաղթելու հետակա պայքարում, 
եթե լսես բիբլիայի հայտնության մեջ ապա ասում է որ սատանային աստված գցելու է տարտարոս, իսկ արդյոք նա կկարողանա թե ոչ,   մի թե Սատանան ընդհանրապես հաղթելու շանս չունի՞՞՞:

----------


## ivy

> Բիբլիայում մի այսպիսի պատմություն կա, եւ կարծում եմ դա առաջին պայքարի պատմությունն է, Սատանան փորձեց հեղափոխությունն  անել եւ աստծո ձեռքից վերցնել իշխանություննը, աստված նրան վտարեց դրախտից, այսինքն նա ժամանակավոր հաղթեց, իսկ արդյոք Սատանան չի հաղթելու հետակա պայքարում, 
> եթե լսես բիբլիայի հայտնության մեջ ապա ասում է որ սատանային աստված գցելու է տարտարոս, իսկ արդյոք նա կկարողանա թե ոչ,   մի թե Սատանան ընդհանրապես հաղթելու շանս չունի՞՞՞:


Աստվածաշնչյան պատմությունը մի փոքր այլ է: 
Աստծո հրեշտակներից մեկը՝  Լուցիֆերը, որոշում է լինել այնպիսին, ինչպիսին Աստվածն է: Նա ուզում է, որ բոլոր հրեշտակները հպատակվեն իրեն: Այսպիսով, նա ընդդիմանում է Աստծո կամքին, ընդ որում, բոլոր հրեշտակների մեկ երրորդը միանում է Լուցիֆերին: Աստված պատժում է անհնազանդ հրեշտակին, և նրան հետևող հրեշտակների հետ միասին ցած է գցում երկնքից: Այդ օրվանից «ընկած հրեշտակ» Լուցիֆերը դառնում է Սատանա, իսկ նրան օգնող հրեշտակները՝  չարքեր:

Ինչ վերաբերում է «հաղթելու շանսերին», ապա Սատանան կարող է հաղթել Մարդուն, բայց Աստծուն՝  երբեք:   :Smile:

----------


## աբոկալիպս

Իսկ եթե չենք հավատում ոչ սատանային և ոչ էլ նամանավանդ աստծուն :Shok:  բնականաբար կյանքը ավելի հեշտանում ա ու սենց հարցերը էլ չեն սկսում հետարրքրել :Tongue:

----------


## Amaru

Դե այ մարդ, ինչ եք կպել խեղճ Լուցիֆերից է  :Smile:  
Լուցիֆերին ընկած հրեշտակի հետ նույնացնելը շատ սխալ ա. աստվածաշնչի էդ մասը պարզապես սխալ ա այսպես ասած «վերարտադրվում» (հարմար բառ չգտա  :Blush: ) …իրականում նկատի են ունեցել Նաբուգոդոնոսորին, որը համարձակվել էր իրեն համարել աստծուն հավասար  :Smile:  Ձեր սատանային էլ Լուցիֆեր անունը տվել են վաղքրիստոնեական ինչ-որ շատ խելոք մարդիկ…

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչ վերաբերում է «հաղթելու շանսերին», ապա Սատանան կարող է հաղթել Մարդուն, բայց Աստծուն՝  երբեք:


Եթե Սատանանի ու Աստծո մեջ գնում է պայքար, որտեղ  Սատանան հաղթելու շանսեր չունի, ապա կարելի է ենթադրել, որ հաղթելու շանսերը Աստծո են: 
Եթե միանշանակ հաղթող է Աստված, ապա ինչու Աստված վերջնական հաղթանակ չի տանում: Կարո՞ղ է էտ հաղթանակը, որը կդառնա Սատանայի վերջը,  դառնա  նաև Աստծու վերջը  :Think: :
Եթե այո, ապա կարե՞լի է ասել, որտեղ Աստված, էնտեղ էլ Սատանա: Նրանք անբաժան զույգեր են: Մի յուրահատուկ դիպոլ մարմին: Իրար ձգում են, բայց իրար շատ մոտենալ չեն կարող, քանի որ սկսում է գործել վանման ուժը: 
Իսկ մենք նրանց մեջտեղը ք…քն :Blush:  ենք ընկել  :LOL: : Ով ոնց կարող է օգտագործել շրջապատին, օգտագործում է:

----------


## ivy

> Եթե Սատանանի ու Աստծո մեջ գնում է պայքար, որտեղ  Սատանան հաղթելու շանսեր չունի, ապա կարելի է ենթադրել, որ հաղթելու շանսերը Աստծո են: 
> Եթե միանշանակ հաղթող է Աստված, ապա ինչու Աստված վերջնական հաղթանակ չի տանում: Կարո՞ղ է էտ հաղթանակը, որը կդառնա Սատանայի վերջը,  դառնա  նաև Աստծու վերջը :
> Եթե այո, ապա կարե՞լի է ասել, որտեղ Աստված, էնտեղ էլ Սատանա: Նրանք անբաժան զույգեր են: Մի յուրահատուկ դիպոլ մարմին: Իրար ձգում են, բայց իրար շատ մոտենալ չեն կարող, քանի որ սկսում է գործել վանման ուժը:


Էդ հարցերդ հո ինձ չէ՞իր ուղղել... Եթե ինձ են ուղղված, ես չգիտեմ... ինչ իմանամ, սովորական մահկանացում եմ: Ու ոչ էլ աշխատում եմ խորանալ աստվածային-կրոնական հարցերի մեջ...  :Smile: 




> Իսկ մենք նրանց մեջտեղը ք…քն ենք ընկել : Ով ոնց կարող է օգտագործել շրջապատին, օգտագործում է:


Բա չե՞ս վախենում, որ էս գրածդ երկուսն էլ կտեսնեն... երկու կողմից վերջդ կտան:  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե Սատանանի ու Աստծո մեջ գնում է պայքար, որտեղ  Սատանան հաղթելու շանսեր չունի, ապա կարելի է ենթադրել, որ հաղթելու շանսերը Աստծո են: 
> Եթե միանշանակ հաղթող է Աստված, ապա ինչու Աստված վերջնական հաղթանակ չի տանում: Կարո՞ղ է էտ հաղթանակը, որը կդառնա Սատանայի վերջը,  դառնա  նաև Աստծու վերջը :
> Եթե այո, ապա կարե՞լի է ասել, որտեղ Աստված, էնտեղ էլ Սատանա: Նրանք անբաժան զույգեր են: Մի յուրահատուկ դիպոլ մարմին: Իրար ձգում են, բայց իրար շատ մոտենալ չեն կարող, քանի որ սկսում է գործել վանման ուժը: 
> Իսկ մենք նրանց մեջտեղը ք…քն ենք ընկել : Ով ոնց կարող է օգտագործել շրջապատին, օգտագործում է:


Լավ միտք էր  :Ok:  
Ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում որ դա պայքար է, որը վերջ չունի...
Բարին/Աստված եթե ուզում եք/  կկորցնի իր դերն ու նշանակությունը եթե վերանա չարը/սատանան եթե ուզում եք/ և հակառակը...
Կյանքը կիմաստազրկվի եթե չլինի բարու և չարի գաղափարը...
Ուտոպիայի գաղափարը անկիրառելի է մարդկության վրա...
և ըստ իս առհասարակ անկիրառելի է ցանկացած բանական էակի վրա  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Բա չե՞ս վախենում, որ էս գրածդ երկուսն էլ կտեսնեն... երկու կողմից վերջդ կտան:


Ճիշտ ասած մի քիչ վախում եմ  :Smile: :
Բայց մույս կողմից տեսնելով, որ իրենց երկուսին էլ պետք եմ, ու առանց ինձ իրենց կյանքում կավելանա տաղտուկը, մի քիչ "լկտիանում" եմ  :Smile: : 

Հ.Գ. Համաձայն եմ ՝ երեխայի պես եմ ինձ պահում: Սա երևի նրանից է, որ  կատարյալ չեմ: 
Իսկ այ երբ որ դառնամ կատարյալ, այ էն ժամանակ էսպեսի բաներ չեմ անի  :Wink:   :LOL: :

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Հ.Գ. Համաձայն եմ ՝ երեխայի պես եմ ինձ պահում: Սա երևի նրանից է, որ  կատարյալ չեմ: 
> Իսկ այ երբ որ դառնամ կատարյալ, այ էն ժամանակ էսպեսի բաներ չեմ անի  :


 :Think:  Կատարյա՞լ  :Smile:  Միայն բնությունն է կատարյալ, հարգելի՛ս  :Jpit:

----------


## Արսեն

Ես կասեի բնությունը կատարյալ էր, մինչ մարդու միջամտությունը....... ցավոք....

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010), յոգի (30.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Կատարյա՞լ  Միայն բնությունն է կատարյալ, հարգելի՛ս


Ես խոսքերս քեզ չէի ուղղել  :Smile: :
Ուղղել էի վերև: /Հասկացար թե ուր : / մեկել տեսար լսեցին , "նամյոկս" հասկացան ու փորձեցին մեզ մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ վերաբերվել   :Wink:   :LOL: :

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Ես խոսքերս քեզ չէի ուղղել :
> Ուղղել էի վերև: /Հասկացար թե ուր : / մեկել տեսար լսեցին , "նամյոկս" հասկացան ու փորձեցին մեզ մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ վերաբերվել   :


Օյ  :Blush: , կներեք, որ միջամտեցի Ձեր (վերևի հետ) երկխոսությանը… :Xeloq:

----------


## Apsara

> Բիբլիայում մի այսպիսի պատմություն կա, եւ կարծում եմ դա առաջին պայքարի պատմությունն է, Սատանան փորձեց հեղափոխությունն  անել եւ աստծո ձեռքից վերցնել իշխանություննը, աստված նրան վտարեց դրախտից, այսինքն նա ժամանակավոր հաղթեց, իսկ արդյոք Սատանան չի հաղթելու հետակա պայքարում, 
> եթե լսես բիբլիայի հայտնության մեջ ապա ասում է որ սատանային աստված գցելու է տարտարոս, իսկ արդյոք նա կկարողանա թե ոչ,   մի թե Սատանան ընդհանրապես հաղթելու շանս չունի՞՞՞:


Աստված և սատանա, նրանք նույն կոպեկի երկու տարբեր կողմեր են, եթե ուշադիր լինեք ապա բնության մեջ տիեզերքում ամեն ինչ ունի իր հակադիրը՝ գիշեր-ցերեկ, սեր-ատելություն, ուրախություն-տխրություն և այլն:
Նրանք չեն պայքարում, այլ լրացնում են մեկը մյուսին, առանց մեկի մյուսը չէր լինի: Հետո հազար անգամ ասվել է, որ Աստվածաշունչը պետք չէ բառացի հասկանալ և բառացի մեկնաբանել, այն անդքան էլ հեշտ ու պարզ գիրք չէ: Թե սատանա թե Աստված հասկացողությունների տակ կարող է հազարավոր իմաստային նրբություններ թաքնված լինել:

Ու ես էլ շատ չեմ ուզում խորանամ, մեկնաբանեմ, մեկա վերջում խճճվելու եմ…

----------


## ihusik

Չթողնելով որ մեր հարգարժան Apsara-ն խճճվի :Smile:  ուղղակի ի լրացում նրա խոսքին կցեմ այս նկարը, որին նաելով ու մտածելով դրա մասին գուցե մի բան կհասկացվի ինչ եմ մտածում.

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Չթողնելով որ մեր հարգարժան Apsara-ն խճճվի ուղղակի ի լրացում նրա խոսքին կցեմ այս նկարը, որին նաելով ու մտածելով դրա մասին գուցե մի բան կհասկացվի ինչ եմ մտածում.


Ես օրինակ հասկացա կին և տղա(մարդ)  :Smile: :
Հետո նկատեցի, որ սպիտակը, լրիվ սպիտակ չէ: Մեջը կա մի սև շրջան: 
Իսկ սևը լրիվ սև չէ:

Սևը կլանում է լույսային ամբողջ սպեկտրը: Իսկ սպիտակը ամբողջովին անդրադարձնում է: 
Հերիք է սակայն էս նկաևը պրոյավկա չանենք, ապա միանգամից ամեն ինչ փոխվում է 180 աստիճանով՛ Սևը դառնում է սպիտակ, իսկ սպիտակը սևը:

Հետևություն
-եթե Աստված լիովին չներեր "մեղքը", ապա այն ամբողջովին կներեր Սատանան:
 :Smile: 
Հետևություն
-Աստված ճիշտ է անում, որ ներում է մեղքը:/ Հակառակ դեպքում լրիվ մենակ կմնար:/

Հ.Գ. Կարծես թե սկսում եմ հասկանալ Նարեկացուն  :Hands Up: :

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

> Աստվածաշնչյան պատմությունը մի փոքր այլ է: 
> Աստծո հրեշտակներից մեկը՝  Լուցիֆերը, որոշում է լինել այնպիսին, ինչպիսին Աստվածն է: Նա ուզում է, որ բոլոր հրեշտակները հպատակվեն իրեն: Այսպիսով, նա ընդդիմանում է Աստծո կամքին, ընդ որում, բոլոր հրեշտակների մեկ երրորդը միանում է Լուցիֆերին: Աստված պատժում է անհնազանդ հրեշտակին, և նրան հետևող հրեշտակների հետ միասին ցած է գցում երկնքից: Այդ օրվանից «ընկած հրեշտակ» Լուցիֆերը դառնում է Սատանա, իսկ նրան օգնող հրեշտակները՝  չարքեր:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է «հաղթելու շանսերին», ապա Սատանան կարող է հաղթել Մարդուն, բայց Աստծուն՝  երբեք:


Կեցցես Ivy քո ճիշտ պատասխանի համար :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Իսկ եթե չենք հավատում ոչ սատանային և ոչ էլ նամանավանդ աստծուն բնականաբար կյանքը ավելի հեշտանում ա ու սենց հարցերը էլ չեն սկսում հետարրքրել


Կարող ես չհավատալ կամքը քոնն է, բայց մի բան լավ իմացի այն հաստատ աշխարհում կհավատաս :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Դե այ մարդ, ինչ եք կպել խեղճ Լուցիֆերից է  
> Լուցիֆերին ընկած հրեշտակի հետ նույնացնելը շատ սխալ ա. աստվածաշնչի էդ մասը պարզապես սխալ ա այսպես ասած «վերարտադրվում» (հարմար բառ չգտա ) …իրականում նկատի են ունեցել Նաբուգոդոնոսորին, որը համարձակվել էր իրեն համարել աստծուն հավասար  Ձեր սատանային էլ Լուցիֆեր անունը տվել են վաղքրիստոնեական ինչ-որ շատ խելոք մարդիկ…


Միտում չունեմ վիրավորելու ու խնդրում եմ եթե գիտություն չունես Աստվածաշնչից պետք չէ խոսալ, ավելի լավ է գնա Աստվածաշունչ կարդա եթե ուզում ես իրականությունը իմանաս, հետո կիմանաս թէ ով է Աստված, ով է լուսեֆերը ( սատանան ): Եվ հետո լավ իմացի սատանային էլ Աստված է ստեղծել: Հիմա դու քո լոգիկայով մտածի Աստված է մեծ չէ սատանան: :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց



> Եթե Սատանանի ու Աստծո մեջ գնում է պայքար, որտեղ  Սատանան հաղթելու շանսեր չունի, ապա կարելի է ենթադրել, որ հաղթելու շանսերը Աստծո են: 
> Եթե միանշանակ հաղթող է Աստված, ապա ինչու Աստված վերջնական հաղթանակ չի տանում: Կարո՞ղ է էտ հաղթանակը, որը կդառնա Սատանայի վերջը,  դառնա  նաև Աստծու վերջը :
> Եթե այո, ապա կարե՞լի է ասել, որտեղ Աստված, էնտեղ էլ Սատանա: Նրանք անբաժան զույգեր են: Մի յուրահատուկ դիպոլ մարմին: Իրար ձգում են, բայց իրար շատ մոտենալ չեն կարող, քանի որ սկսում է գործել վանման ուժը: 
> Իսկ մենք նրանց մեջտեղը ք…քն ենք ընկել : Ով ոնց կարող է օգտագործել շրջապատին, օգտագործում է:


Միտում չունեմ վիրավորելու: Աստվածաշունչը ասում է ամեն դատարկ խոսքերի համար պետք է պատասխան տաք: Հետո էլ Աստված արդեն հաղթել է սատանային 2000 տարի առաջ  :Hands Up:  :Smile: ( Քրիստոսի խաչի միջոցով ) և ուզում է որ մենք էլ հաղթենք նրան իր խաչի միջոցով: Հետո էլ խնդրում եմ եթե թեմա ես բացել որը շատ ողջունելի է ու շատ լավ է անձամբ ինձ համար, ավելի լավ է լուրջ մոտենաս  :Smile: , *Եթե այո, ապա կարե՞լի է ասել, որտեղ Աստված, էնտեղ էլ Սատանա* այսպիսի արտահայտություն մի արա, ճիշտ չէ, նա մանավանդ Աստծո հասցեյին: Հույսով եմ կհասկանաս ինձ առանց վիրավորվելու: :Smile:

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

> Կատարյա՞լ  Միայն բնությունն է կատարյալ, հարգելի՛ս


Սխալվում ես, Աստված է միակ կատարյալը, հետո էլ բնությունը Աստված է ստեղծել: :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Աստված և սատանա, նրանք նույն կոպեկի երկու տարբեր կողմեր են, եթե ուշադիր լինեք ապա բնության մեջ տիեզերքում ամեն ինչ ունի իր հակադիրը՝ գիշեր-ցերեկ, սեր-ատելություն, ուրախություն-տխրություն և այլն:
> Նրանք չեն պայքարում, այլ լրացնում են մեկը մյուսին, առանց մեկի մյուսը չէր լինի: Հետո հազար անգամ ասվել է, որ Աստվածաշունչը պետք չէ բառացի հասկանալ և բառացի մեկնաբանել, այն անդքան էլ հեշտ ու պարզ գիրք չէ: Թե սատանա թե Աստված հասկացողությունների տակ կարող է հազարավոր իմաստային նրբություններ թաքնված լինել:
> 
> Ու ես էլ շատ չեմ ուզում խորանամ, մեկնաբանեմ, մեկա վերջում խճճվելու եմ…


Կներես միտում չունեմ կրկին վիրավորելու, բայց իրոք թող Աստված ների քեզ քո չմտածված խոսքերիտ համար :Sorry:  :Sorry: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Ես օրինակ հասկացա կին և տղա(մարդ) :
> Հետո նկատեցի, որ սպիտակը, լրիվ սպիտակ չէ: Մեջը կա մի սև շրջան: 
> Իսկ սևը լրիվ սև չէ:
> 
> Սևը կլանում է լույսային ամբողջ սպեկտրը: Իսկ սպիտակը ամբողջովին անդրադարձնում է: 
> Հերիք է սակայն էս նկաևը պրոյավկա չանենք, ապա միանգամից ամեն ինչ փոխվում է 180 աստիճանով՛ Սևը դառնում է սպիտակ, իսկ սպիտակը սևը:
> 
> Հետևություն
> -եթե Աստված լիովին չներեր "մեղքը", ապա այն ամբողջովին կներեր Սատանան:
> ...


Վիրավորելու միտում չունեմ, բայց ես շատ խխճում եմ այդպիսի կատակները: :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
Չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկին վիրավորել, պարզապես արտահայտում եմ ինչ է ասում Աստվածաշունչը: Ես կարդացի ձես բոլորիտ գրած մեկնաբանությունները ու շատ տխրեցի, գի՞տեք թե ինչի համար, որովհետև ես 100 % կասկածում եմ վոր մեր ազգը Քրիստոնյա կոչվելու իրավունք ունի: Ժողովուրդ ջան իսկապես ամոթ է այդպես վերաբերվել ու ծաղրել Աստծուն, *նրան ում կամքով եք դուք ապրում* : Եթե աձս թեման բացել եք իսկապես ճանաչելու թե ով է Աստված դա շատ լավ է, բայց եթե այս թեման բացել եք որ Աստծուն ծաղրեք, ասում եմ ձեզ ՎԱՅ, որովհետև Աստված ինքն էլ է ասում դա: Սա Քրիստոնյային վայել մեկնաբանություններ չեն: Հույսով եմ ինձ կհասկանաք, բոլորիտ սիրում ու հարգում եմ: Աղոթում եմ ձեզ համար, աղաչում եմ ձեր խոսքերից ապաշխարհեցեք քանի ուշ չէ, ասում է երկնքի ու երկրի տերը՝ Բարձրյալ Աստված:

----------


## ihusik

Հարգարժան *Հայ Քրիստոնյա* եթե մտքում նույնիսկ Ձեր դիմացինին՝ Ձեր եղբորը կամ քրոջը, վիրավորելու միտում չունեք ուրեմն կարող եք էլ ամեն անգամ չմատնանշեք - Վիրավորելու միտում չունեմ, բայց... - իսկ քանի որ մատնանշում եք կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ իրոք վիրավորական երանգներ կան Ձեր գրառման մեջ, ինչը պարզ երևում է Ձեր գրառումներից ու ինքնին քրիստոնեային վաել չէ և կարծում եմ Ձեր պատկերացմամբ մեր ոչ քրիստոնյա Ակումբցիներն ավելի կհետևեն Աստծո Սիրո պատգամին ու նույն կերպ չեն վարվի՝ հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված կլինենք մի լավ թեմա էլ փակված տեսնել: Հա մի խնդրանք էլ, ձեռքի հետ անվճար մեղքերի թողություն էլ մի տվեք:

Ամեն բան ինչ գոյություն ունի՝ գոյություն ունի երկու սկզբունքների շնորհիվ ու տեսքով - դրականի ու բացասականի, լույսի ու խավարի, տղամարդու և կնոջ, սիրո և ատելության, ցերեկվա և գիշերվա, Ոգու և Մատերիայի - որոնցից մեկը կյանքն է, էությունը իսկ մյուսը ձևը, այդ էությանը կյանքի կոչողը որի շնորհիվ միայն կարող է դրսևորվի էությունը. հետևաբար առանց մեկը մյուսի չեն կարող լինել ու լիակատար վերջնական կատարելություն էլ չկա և ինչպես վերը տեղադրածս խորհրդանշանն է ցույց տալիս, որն իմիջիայլոց ստատիկ վիջակում չէ այլ հավերժ շարժման որը շատ կարևոր է այստեղ, ինչքան էլ սպիտակը կամ սևը փորձի գնալ ու ոչնչացնել իր հակառակ բևեռին նա չի կարողանա հակառակ դեպքում կխախտվի ներդաշնակությունը, որը կբերի երկուսի էլ կործանման: Մենք կարողանում ենք տեսնել լույսի և ստվերի շնորհիվ, ստվերի որ առաջացնում է լույսը հենց ու անբաժան է նրանից... Համամիտ եմ *Apsara*-ի կարծիքի հետ ու գոնե այս հարցում անմեղ *Apsara*-ին պետք չէր մեղքերի թողությունն ու Ձեր զուր վշտանալը հարգարժան *Հայ Քրիստոնյա* և բացի դա էլ ոչ ոք չի վիրավորել Աստծուն: :Wink:  

Ցավում եմ բայց Աստծուն ավելի նսեմացնում ու վիրավորում եմ այն հավատացյալները, որոնք օժտում են Նրան նաև մարդկային հոգեկան որակներով կամ հատկություններով ինչը չեն անում արևելյան Իմաստունները, քանզի եթե մեկն ասի Աստված այ այսպիսին է նշանակում է նա կսահմանափակի Անսահմանին ու Բացարձակին ու կնսեմացնի Նրան ինքն իրեն համար ծնելով հազարավոր հարցեր որոնց պատասխանը չի կարողանա գտնի, եթե չասի - Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են:

----------

Ուլուանա (22.07.2010)

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

> Հարգարժան *Հայ Քրիստոնյա* եթե մտքում նույնիսկ Ձեր դիմացինին՝ Ձեր եղբորը կամ քրոջը, վիրավորելու միտում չունեք ուրեմն կարող եք էլ ամեն անգամ չմատնանշեք - Վիրավորելու միտում չունեմ, բայց... - իսկ քանի որ մատնանշում եք կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ իրոք վիրավորական երանգներ կան Ձեր գրառման մեջ, ինչը պարզ երևում է Ձեր գրառումներից ու ինքնին քրիստոնեային վաել չէ և կարծում եմ Ձեր պատկերացմամբ մեր ոչ քրիստոնյա Ակումբցիներն ավելի կհետևեն Աստծո Սիրո պատգամին ու նույն կերպ չեն վարվի՝ հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված կլինենք մի լավ թեմա էլ փակված տեսնել: Հա մի խնդրանք էլ, ձեռքի հետ անվճար մեղքերի թողություն էլ մի տվեք:
> 
> Ամեն բան ինչ գոյություն ունի՝ գոյություն ունի երկու սկզբունքների շնորհիվ ու տեսքով - դրականի ու բացասականի, լույսի ու խավարի, տղամարդու և կնոջ, սիրո և ատելության, ցերեկվա և գիշերվա, Ոգու և Մատերիայի - որոնցից մեկը կյանքն է, էությունը իսկ մյուսը ձևը, այդ էությանը կյանքի կոչողը որի շնորհիվ միայն կարող է դրսևորվի էությունը. հետևաբար առանց մեկը մյուսի չեն կարող լինել ու լիակատար վերջնական կատարելություն էլ չկա և ինչպես վերը տեղադրածս խորհրդանշանն է ցույց տալիս, որն իմիջիայլոց ստատիկ վիջակում չէ այլ հավերժ շարժման որը շատ կարևոր է այստեղ, ինչքան էլ սպիտակը կամ սևը փորձի գնալ ու ոչնչացնել իր հակառակ բևեռին նա չի կարողանա հակառակ դեպքում կխախտվի ներդաշնակությունը, որը կբերի երկուսի էլ կործանման: Մենք կարողանում ենք տեսնել լույսի և ստվերի շնորհիվ, ստվերի որ առաջացնում է լույսը հենց ու անբաժան է նրանից... Համամիտ եմ *Apsara*-ի կարծիքի հետ ու գոնե այս հարցում անմեղ *Apsara*-ին պետք չէր մեղքերի թողությունն ու Ձեր զուր վշտանալը հարգարժան *Հայ Քրիստոնյա* և բացի դա էլ ոչ ոք չի վիրավորել Աստծուն: 
> 
> Ցավում եմ բայց Աստծուն ավելի նսեմացնում ու վիրավորում եմ այն հավատացյալները, որոնք օժտում են Նրան նաև մարդկային հոգեկան որակներով կամ հատկություններով ինչը չեն անում արևելյան Իմաստունները, քանզի եթե մեկն ասի Աստված այ այսպիսին է նշանակում է նա կսահմանափակի Անսահմանին ու Բացարձակին ու կնսեմացնի Նրան ինքն իրեն համար ծնելով հազարավոր հարցեր որոնց պատասխանը չի կարողանա գտնի, եթե չասի - Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են:


Հարգելի մոդերատոր նորից եմ ասում ես չեմ վիրավորում ոչ մեկին:
Ասում ես ա՞նվճար մեղքերի թողություն: Իսկ ինչու դու կա՞րող ես վճարել քո գործած մեղքերի գինը, մենակ չասես թե մեղք չեմ գործել կյանքումտ, թե չէ կծիծաղամ: Կարծում եմ ոչ: Գիտես ի՞նչու, որովհետև եթե մարդ կարողանար վճարել իր մեղքերի գինը Աստված Հիսուս Քրիստոս մարդու կերպարանքով աշխարհ չէր գա: Հետո էլ ասեմ որ ես չեմ որ պետք է տամ մեղքերի թողություն, քավ լիցի որ ես լինեմ, դա միայն Հիսուսը կարող էր անել և արեց դա Խաչի վրա: Մնացածն էլ դու իմացի, նորից եմ ասում ես ոչ մեկին վիրավորելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Աստված քո հետ: :Smile:

----------


## Djavaxhq

> Միտում չունեմ վիրավորելու: Աստվածաշունչը ասում է ամեն դատարկ խոսքերի համար պետք է պատասխան տաք: Հետո էլ Աստված արդեն հաղթել է սատանային 2000 տարի առաջ ( Քրիստոսի խաչի միջոցով ) և ուզում է որ մենք էլ հաղթենք նրան իր խաչի միջոցով: Հետո էլ խնդրում եմ եթե թեմա ես բացել որը շատ ողջունելի է ու շատ լավ է անձամբ ինձ համար, ավելի լավ է լուրջ մոտենաս , *Եթե այո, ապա կարե՞լի է ասել, որտեղ Աստված, էնտեղ էլ Սատանա* այսպիսի արտահայտություն մի արա, ճիշտ չէ, նա մանավանդ Աստծո հասցեյին: Հույսով եմ կհասկանաս ինձ առանց վիրավորվելու:


Այսինքն համաձայն ես որ աստված եվ սատանան  պայքարում են  եւ այդ պայքարի հաղթանակն եր Քրիստոսի աշխարհ գալը, սակայն կարծում եմ դա վերջնական հաղթանակ չի եւ դեռ պայքարը շարունակվում է, ով կհաղթի ապական ցույց կտա

----------


## Մանոն

Իսկ ես կասեի դա մարդու մեջ եղած բարու և չարի շարունակվող պայքարն է: Երբ կարդացի Բուլգակովի «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան», եկա այն եզրահանգման, որ սատանան առանց մարդու թույլտվության ոչինչ էլ չի կարող անել, որ դա մարդն է ընտրում թույլ տալ նրան գործել կամ չգործել:

----------


## Script

Միայն անկեղծ դուք բոլորդ հավատում եք Աստծո ու սատանայի գոյությանը՜

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ես կասեի դա մարդու մեջ եղած բարու և չարի շարունակվող պայքարն է: Երբ կարդացի Բուլգակովի «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան», եկա այն եզրահանգման, որ սատանան առանց մարդու թույլտվության ոչինչ էլ չի կարող անել, որ դա մարդն է ընտրում թույլ տալ նրան գործել կամ չգործել:


 :Hands Up: 
Իսկ ես եկա այս մտքին, ուսումնասիրելով աստղաֆիզիկա: 
/Վերջին հաշվով երևի հետաքրքիր չի, թե ով ոնց եկավ, կարևորը եկանք  :Smile: /
…
Իմիջիայլոց, նույն կարեկի է ասել և մարդ-Աստված հարաբերության մասին: Ընտրությունը մարդունն է… իսկ վերջնական խոսքը - Աստծունը:
 :Smile:

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

> սատանան առանց մարդու թույլտվության ոչինչ էլ չի կարող անել, որ դա մարդն է ընտրում թույլ տալ նրան գործել կամ չգործել:


100% համձայն եմ քեզ հետ: :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Միայն անկեղծ դուք բոլորդ հավատում եք Աստծո ու սատանայի գոյությանը՜


Ես ԱՅՈ, մնացածը չգիտեմ: :Smile:

----------


## Malcolm

Աստված կարող է առանց սատանայի սակայն մարդ արարածը չի կարող հասկանալ բարին չտեսնելով չարը:

----------


## Janita Hero

Ոչ, չունի և ոչ մի շանս հաղթելու։
Դու այդ ամենը կարդացել ես Սուրբ Գրքում չէ՞։ Դե եթե այն քո համար կանոն է, ապա կարդա Աստվածաշունչը մինչև վերջ և ստացի քո հարցի պատասխանը………, ու ի միջի այլոց անչափ գեղեցիկա սատանայի պարտությունը նկարագրած :Diablo:  :Angel:

----------


## ihusik

Այս մասին որոշ առումով քննարկվել է նաև հարգարժան Բյուրակնի բացած *այս թեմայում ևս.*

----------


## Tig

Կարծում եմ, առաջին հերթին պետք է մտածել, քո ներքին պայքարի մասին, ու հաղթելու կամ պարտվելու շանսերը յուրաքանչյուրի համար պարզ կլինեն…
Այսինքն հաղթանակը լինելու է առաջին հերթին մարդու մեջ:

----------


## Apsara

> Կարծում եմ, առաջին հերթին պետք է մտածել, քո ներքին պայքարի մասին, ու հաղթելու կամ պարտվելու շանսերը յուրաքանչյուրի համար պարզ կլինեն…
> Այսինքն հաղթանակը լինելու է առաջին հերթին մարդու մեջ:


Ահա ինչու իզուր չեն ասում, բացահայտիր ճանաչիր ինքդ քեզ և կճանաչես ամբողջ աշխարհը և Աստծուն

----------

յոգի (30.05.2010)

----------


## Frigid-

Արխիվային թեմա է, բայց չդիմացա գրառում անելուց. ախր սենց խճճվել կլինի, որ խճճվել եք???

Վերլուծենք.

Եթե հավատացյալ ես, ուրեմն ընդունում ես Աստծու զորությունը, ուստի և այն, որ Նա ամենակարող է, ամենագո, և "անգամ տերևը չի շարժվում առանց Նրա կամքի": Ուստի և զարմանալի է նաև այն, որ Աստծուն և սատանային, ով նույնպես Աստծո կամքի արգասիքն է, նույն հարթակի վրա եք դնում, ասենք, ձեզ և Աստծուն նույն հարթակի վրա երբեէ չէիք դնի, չէ՞։ Եթե ամեն ինչ Աստծո կամքով է լինում, ապա հետևում է, որ սատանան էլ առանց նրա կամքի ոչինչ չէր ձեռնարկի: Միակ մոլորությունն այն է, որ Աստծուն պատկերում եք միայն բարի, իսկ չարը վերագրում եք, թե սատանայի ձեռքի գործն է. պարադոքս է ստացվում, չէ՞: Իսկ միգուցե մոռացե՞լ եք նաև այն, որ  Աստված յուրաքանչյուր քայլի փորձում է մարդուն, իսկ նրա հրամանը պարզապես կատարում է սատանան: Փաստորեն սատանան դառնում է քավության նոխազ, "խեղճի" վրա է թափվում ողջ լափը, ինչ է թե կամակատար է... այնինչ Աստված ոչ մի հարցի էլ չի պատասխանում:

----------


## Godfreed

*Ագաթանգեղոսը գրում է, որ Սատանան նախանձեց մարդուն և ուզեց նրա տեղը զբաղեցնել։ Արդյո՞ք Աստված դեռ հրեշտակ Սատանային ավելի քիչ առավելություններ էր տվել, քան մարդուն։*

----------


## Mephistopheles

Որբաթ. "Իսկ ինչու՞ Աստված չսպանել Սատանա…աաաաաաաաա, Սատանա ուժեղ…"

Հատված Ռոբինզոն Կրուզո կինոնկարից

----------


## Astrid

> Բիբլիայում մի այսպիսի պատմություն կա, եւ կարծում եմ դա առաջին պայքարի պատմությունն է, Սատանան փորձեց հեղափոխությունն  անել եւ աստծո ձեռքից վերցնել իշխանություննը, աստված նրան վտարեց դրախտից, այսինքն նա ժամանակավոր հաղթեց, իսկ արդյոք Սատանան չի հաղթելու հետակա պայքարում, 
> եթե լսես բիբլիայի հայտնության մեջ ապա ասում է որ սատանային աստված գցելու է տարտարոս, իսկ արդյոք նա կկարողանա թե ոչ,   մի թե Սատանան ընդհանրապես հաղթելու շանս չունի՞՞՞:


Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է, որ սատանան ՉԻ հաղթի, ու ՊԱՏժՎԵԼՈՒ է, նաև ՊԱՏժՎԵԼՈՒ են բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր չեն չեն հավատում Աստծուն և նրան թե ինչ է արել Աստված ԲՈԼՈՐ մարդկանց համար:

----------


## Cesare

*Սատանան ՞՞՞ 
Սատանան ուժեեեեղ ...*

----------


## VisTolog

+1 
 :Tongue:

----------


## Grace43

> Բիբլիայում մի այսպիսի պատմություն կա, եւ կարծում եմ դա առաջին պայքարի պատմությունն է, Սատանան փորձեց հեղափոխությունն  անել եւ աստծո ձեռքից վերցնել իշխանություննը, աստված նրան վտարեց դրախտից, այսինքն նա ժամանակավոր հաղթեց, իսկ արդյոք Սատանան չի հաղթելու հետակա պայքարում, 
> եթե լսես բիբլիայի հայտնության մեջ ապա ասում է որ սատանային աստված գցելու է տարտարոս, իսկ արդյոք նա կկարողանա թե ոչ,   մի թե Սատանան ընդհանրապես հաղթելու շանս չունի՞՞՞:


Սատանան հաղթելու ոչ մի շանս չունի,դա հաստատ,նրա վերջը որոշված է ու անփոփոխ է,որովհետև Հիսուսը խաչվեց ու հարութուն առավ՝հաղթելով մահհվանը ու սատանային:Բայց սատանան իրականում պայքարում է,որ գնալով տարարոս իր հետ որքան կարող է շատ մարդկային հոգիներ տանի,քանի որ մարդը Աստծո համար ամենասիրելին է…Ամբողջ պայքարը սրանում է…

----------


## VisTolog

> քանի որ մարդը Աստծո համար ամենասիրելին է…


Հեչ չի երևում.
Դու քո ասածին հավատու՞մ ես.

----------


## Grace43

> Հեչ չի երևում.
> Դու քո ասածին հավատու՞մ ես.


Հա,ես հավատում եմ,որովհետև ամեն բան չի,որ պիտի տեսնես ու հավատաս,ինչի ես ,օրինակ,հավատում,որ կան ուլտրամանուշակակգույն ճառագայթներ,եթե դրանք չես տեսնում…ես գիտեմ,որ դժվար ա,էսորվա կյանքը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա ցույց տալիս,բայց… էս ամեն ինչը ժամանակավոր ա ,բոլորս ել մի օր մահանալու ենք:Մտածի…

----------


## VisTolog

> Հա,ես հավատում եմ,որովհետև ամեն բան չի,որ պիտի տեսնես ու հավատաս,ինչի ես ,օրինակ,հավատում,որ կան ուլտրամանուշակակգույն ճառագայթներ,եթե դրանք չես տեսնում…ես գիտեմ,որ դժվար ա,էսորվա կյանքը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա ցույց տալիս,բայց… էս ամեն ինչը ժամանակավոր ա ,բոլորս ել մի օր մահանալու ենք:Մտածի…


Հիմա արդեն հնարավորա տեսնել տարբեր տեսակի ճառագայթներ...
..., ... ..., ... :

----------


## Grace43

> Հիմա արդեն հնարավորա տեսնել տարբեր տեսակի ճառագայթներ...
> ..., ... ..., ... :


Ուրեմն հնարավոր ա տեսնել նաև Աստծո սերը,երբ տեսնում ես,թե ոնց են աղոթքի արդյունքում բժշկվում անբուժելի հիվանդություն ունեցող մարդիք…Ես տեսել եմ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ուրեմն հնարավոր ա տեսնել նաև Աստծո սերը,երբ տեսնում ես,թե ոնց են աղոթքի արդյունքում բժշկվում անբուժելի հիվանդություն ունեցող մարդիք…Ես տեսել եմ:


Դա ընդամենը մարդու ուղեղի 3-4% -ից ավել օգտագործելու դեպքում էէ լինում. ինքնաներշնչմամբ.
Ես ինքնաներշնչմամբ իմ վրայի ցավն եմ դադարեցրել, ու դա իմ մոտ ստացվել է.

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Դե եթե ամբողջ օրը աղոթես, քեզ <<տաս>> աղոթքների ձեռքը, կդառնաս դրանց ստրուկը, որոնք էլ կկառավարեն քեզ.

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
Մի օր էլ մարդիկ կհասկանան, որ կարող են բուժել իրենց հիվանդությունները, ուրիշների հիվանդությունները... և այդ ամենը ընդամենը իրենց ներքին ուժի միջոցով.
Հեռուստացույցով էլ են շատ անգամ ցույց տվել այդպիսի մարդկանց, և հավատա, նրանք չեն աղոթել.

----------


## Yellow Raven

Աստծո սերը տեսնել պետք չի, Զգալա պետք :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Աստծո սերը տեսնել պետք չի, Զգալա պետք


Զգալու դեպքում ինչ որ արտոնություններ տրվու՞մ են  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ի դեպ. նոր նայեցի կարգավիճակդ. :LOL:  ինչքան գիտեմ քրիստոնեությունը էտքան էլ լավ չի տրամադրված ռոքի նկատմամբ. իսկ կարգավիճաակիցդ երևում, որ դու սիրում ես ռոք.

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դե արտոնությունը որնա?
Ուղղակի երբ ինչ-որ մեկը քեզ սիրումա,ու դու զգում ես իրա սերը դու արդեն սկսում ես իրա մոտ քեզ ավելի լավ զգալ,իսկ եթե չես զգում,ուրեմն զրկվում ես իրա սերը վայելելու հնարավորությունից...

Հ.Գ. Դե էտի արդեն մի քիչ նուրբ հարցա....
Ես լսում եմ մենակ հաճույքի համար ու եթե նույնիսկ իրա մեջ քրիստոնեությանը դեմ ուղղված բառերա պարունակում,աշխատում եմ ուշադրություն չդարձնել բառերին: Չնայած գիտեմ,որ երաժշտության էս ուղղությունը սպանումա ու լրիվ փոխումա մարդուն,բայց մեկա չեմ կարում չլսեմ:Ի դեպ,քանի անգամ փորձել եմ թարգել լսելը,բայց տիզի պես կպելա պոկ չի գալիս: բայց մի օր կթարգեմ :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> բայց մի օր կթարգեմ


Քանի՞ անգամ ես այս նախադասությունը ասել.

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Քանի՞ անգամ ես այս նախադասությունը ասել.


Մի քանի օր առաջ եմ առաջին անգամ ասել :Smile:

----------


## Grace43

[QUOTE= բայց մի օր կթարգեմ :Smile: [/QUOTE]
Գիտես ես հավատում եմ քո ուժերին:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Գիտես ես հավատում եմ քո ուժերին:


Իսկ քո կարծիքով էտ երաժշտությունը սատանայի հետ կապ ունի ու ազդումա արդյոք մարդու վրա?
Ես օրինակ դեռ ոչ մի վատ ազդեցություն չեմ նկատել....

----------


## Grace43

> Իսկ քո կարծիքով էտ երաժշտությունը սատանայի հետ կապ ունի ու ազդումա արդյոք մարդու վրա?
> Ես օրինակ դեռ ոչ մի վատ ազդեցություն չեմ նկատել....


Ըհը,սատանայից ա,իսկ ազդեցությունը կարող ա էսոր չզգաս,բայց մի  օր հաստատ կզգաս:ես ել եմ սիրել,լսել,էն էլ ոնց,բայց էսօր…

----------


## Tanamasi

Եթե սատանան չի հաղթելու, ապա ստացվում է, որ պայքարելու իմաստ չկա։ Ճիշտն ասած, քրիստոնեությունը ամեն ինչն էլ իմաստից զրկում է՝ իմ մոտ այդպիսի տպավորություն է։ Առավել ևս, եթե սատանան գիտի աստծո ամենակարողության մասին և չի կասկածում դրանում, էլ ինչո՞ւ է պայքարում։

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ էս թեմային չխառնեմ,ավելի լավա մի հատ առանձին թեմա բացեմ,հետաքրքիր կլինի նաև լսել մյուս ակումբցիների կարծիքները....

Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց



> Եթե սատանան չի հաղթելու, ապա ստացվում է, որ պայքարելու իմաստ չկա։ Ճիշտն ասած, քրիստոնեությունը ամեն ինչն էլ իմաստից զրկում է՝ իմ մոտ այդպիսի տպավորություն է։ Առավել ևս, եթե սատանան գիտի աստծո ամենակարողության մասին և չի կասկածում դրանում, էլ ինչո՞ւ է պայքարում։


Մերկուրի ջան Սատանան փորձելուա իրա հետ ինչքան հնարավորա շատ մարդ տանել...

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ըհը,սատանայից ա,իսկ ազդեցությունը կարող ա էսոր չզգաս,բայց մի  օր հաստատ կզգաս:ես ել եմ սիրել,լսել,էն էլ ոնց,բայց էսօր…


Իսկ ասենք Queen խմբի երգերն էլ են սատանայից, չէ, որ իրենք էլ են ռոք։ Հատկապես մի շատ լավ գործ ունեն Jesus վերնագրով։

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Մերկուրի ջան Սատանան փորձելուա իրա հետ ինչքան հնարավորա շատ մարդ տանել...


Բայց դրա կայֆը ո՞րն ա։ :Pardon:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բայց դրա կայֆը ո՞րն ա։


Մարդկային միտքը դժվար կարանա դրա կայֆը հասկանա

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե սատանան չի հաղթելու, ապա ստացվում է, որ պայքարելու իմաստ չկա։ Ճիշտն ասած, քրիստոնեությունը ամեն ինչն էլ իմաստից զրկում է՝ իմ մոտ այդպիսի տպավորություն է։ Առավել ևս, եթե սատանան գիտի աստծո ամենակարողության մասին և չի կասկածում դրանում, էլ ինչո՞ւ է պայքարում։


Ինչ որ մեկը էս հարցին կարա՞ կարգին, հասկանալի ու պարզ բացատրություն տա.

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ինչ որ մեկը էս հարցին կարա՞ կարգին, հասկանալի ու պարզ բացատրություն տա.


Կմեծանաս՝ կիմանաս Վիստա ջան։ :Wink:

----------


## Grace43

Ոչ մեծանալ ա պետք,ոչ էլ,երեխեք ջան,ուղակի ես ճշմարտույունն էի ասում ուզում եք հավատացեք,ուզում եք ոչ:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ոչ մեծանալ ա պետք,ոչ էլ,երեխեք ջան,ուղակի ես ճշմարտույունն էի ասում ուզում եք հավատացեք,ուզում եք ոչ:


Մենք էլ մեր ճիշտն ենք ասում։ Եթե քրիստոնյաները իրավունք ունեն քարոզելու, աթեիստներն էլ պետք ա ունենան։ Տենց արդար չի :Cry:

----------


## Second Chance

> Եթե սատանան չի հաղթելու, ապա ստացվում է, որ պայքարելու իմաստ չկա։ Ճիշտն ասած, քրիստոնեությունը ամեն ինչն էլ իմաստից զրկում է՝ իմ մոտ այդպիսի տպավորություն է։ Առավել ևս, եթե սատանան գիտի աստծո ամենակարողության մասին և չի կասկածում դրանում, էլ ինչո՞ւ է պայքարում։


Սատանան ինչու չի պայքարում Աստծո դեմ-որովհետև չի կարող :Smile: , նրա ճակատագիրը արդեն որոշված է նա պայքարում է մեր՝ Աստծո ստեղծածների դեմ, նա մեր մեջ է պայքարում Աստծո դեմ, որպեսզի մեզ շեղի Աստծուց որպեսզի չհավատանք իրեն ու ընկնենք  իր գիրկը և արժանանանք նույն ճակատագրին. Իսկ կհարցնենք ինչու է Աստված թողնում որ սատանան մոտենա մեզ , որովհետև Աստված մեզ ազատ կամք է տվել իր հովանավորությունն ու բարությունն ընտրելու, նա մեզ զոմբի չի ստեղծել , դու կարող ես ընտրել Նրան կարող ես ոչ և դրանից է կախված քո ճակատագիրը :Wink:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Սատանան ինչու չի պայքարում Աստծո դեմ-որովհետև չի կարող, նրա ճակատագիրը արդեն որոշված է նա պայքարում է մեր՝ Աստծո ստեղծածների դեմ, նա մեր մեջ է պայքարում Աստծո դեմ, որպեսզի մեզ շեղի Աստծուց որպեսզի չհավատանք իրեն ու ընկնենք  իր գիրկը և արժանանանք նույն ճակատագրին. Իսկ կհարցնենք ինչու է Աստված թողնում որ սատանան մոտենա մեզ , որովհետև Աստված մեզ ազատ կամք է տվել իր հովանավորությունն ու բարությունն ընտրելու, նա մեզ զոմբի չի ստեղծել , դու կարող ես ընտրել Նրան կարող ես ոչ և դրանից է կախված քո ճակատագիրը


Ստացվում է, որ աստված է ստեղծել չարը, որը և մտել է սատանայի մեջ։ Չէ, որ նա է ստեղծել ամեն ինչ։ Իսկ ինչո՞ւ է ստեղծել, եթե նա բարի է և ո՞նց, եթե նրա բոլոր ստեղծածները բարի են։

----------


## Second Chance

> Ստացվում է, որ աստված է ստեղծել չարը, որը և մտել է սատանայի մեջ։ Չէ, որ նա է ստեղծել ամեն ինչ։ Իսկ ինչո՞ւ է ստեղծել, եթե նա բարի է և ո՞նց, եթե նրա բոլոր ստեղծածները բարի են։


Իմանալու համար ասեմ, որ սատանան երկնքում է եղել Աստծո հրեշտակներից մեկն է եղել :Smile: ,Աստված նրան շատ գեղեցիկ ու հիանալի է ստեղծել,  սակայն նա հպարտանալով ըմբոստացել է Աստծո դեմ, դրա համար Աստված իրեն մերժել է  ու ցած նետել , իսկ նա իր ճակատագիրն իմանալով ցանկանում է մեզ էլ իր հետ տանել :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Շատ անհետաքրքիր կլիներ եթե Աստված բոլորիս զոմբի ստեղծած լիներ,ու բոլորս ուզած չուզած նրա կամքը անեինք- նա մեզ ազատ կամք է տվել :Wink:

----------


## Lili-33

թարգելու փոխարեն խորհուրդ կտայի լսել քրիստոնյա ռոք կատարողներին, այդ ժամանակ ոչ թե կաշխատես չլսելու տալ բառերը, այլ ավելի շատ հաճույք կստանաս…

----------


## Վարպետ

Դու արտաբերեցիր քո բառերն այնպես, կարծես անտեսում ես ստվերը, ինչպեսեւ չարիքը: Բարի չես լինի մտածել այս հարցի վրա` Ինչ կաներ քո բարին, եթե չարը գոյություն չունենար, եւ ինչպիսի տեսք կունենար երկիրը, եթե վերանային ստվերները? Չէ որ ստվերներն առաջանում են առարկաներից եւ մարդկանցից: Ահա իմ սուսերի ստվերը: Բայց լինում են նաեւ ծառերի, կենդանիների ստվերներ: Չես ուզում արդյոք մաքրազարդել ողջ երկրագունդը` ոչնչացնելով բոլոր ծառերը եւ ամեն կենդանի բան ողորկ լույսը վայելելու քո ֆանտազիայի համար: Դու հիմար ես..

_(Բուլգակով. "Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան". ոչ պաշտոնական թարգմանություն)_

----------


## Yellow Raven

> թարգելու փոխարեն խորհուրդ կտայի լսել քրիստոնյա ռոք կատարողներին, այդ ժամանակ ոչ թե կաշխատես չլսելու տալ բառերը, այլ ավելի շատ հաճույք կստանաս…


Օրինակ որը?

----------


## Tanamasi

> Իմանալու համար ասեմ, որ սատանան երկնքում է եղել Աստծո հրեշտակներից մեկն է եղել,Աստված նրան շատ գեղեցիկ ու հիանալի է ստեղծել,  սակայն նա հպարտանալով ըմբոստացել է Աստծո դեմ, դրա համար Աստված իրեն մերժել է  ու ցած նետել , իսկ նա իր ճակատագիրն իմանալով ցանկանում է մեզ էլ իր հետ տանել
> 
> Հ.Գ. Շատ անհետաքրքիր կլիներ եթե Աստված բոլորիս զոմբի ստեղծած լիներ,ու բոլորս ուզած չուզած նրա կամքը անեինք- նա մեզ ազատ կամք է տվել


Ես դա գիտեմ, հազար անգամ կրկնված բաներ են։ Բայց այդ ըմբոստությունը, դեռ սատանայից դուրս, սկզբից չի եղել, չէ՞, որ ամենը աստված է ստեղծել, դա էլ նույնպես։ Ապա ինչո՞ւ է նա ստեղծել չարը, թեկուզ և մեզնից և սատանայից դուրս, որպիսզի այն կարողանա մտնել մեր մեջ։   :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Օրինակ որը?


Queen – Մեր զրադաշտ ընկերոջը  :Tongue:  ։

 Քրիստոնյա ռոք չկա։

----------


## dvgray

> Ես դա գիտեմ, հազար անգամ կրկնված բաներ են։ Բայց այդ ըմբոստությունը, դեռ սատանայից դուրս, սկզբից չի եղել, չէ՞, որ ամենը աստված է ստեղծել, դա էլ նույնպես։ Ապա ինչո՞ւ է նա ստեղծել չարը, թեկուզ և մեզնից և սատանայից դուրս, որպիսզի այն կարողանա մտնել մեր մեջ։


Շատ կասկածելի բաներ ես ասում:
Ոչ մեկն էլ չի ասել, որ Աստված կատարյալ է իր ստեղծագործությունների առումով:
Երկրորդ՝ նա լավ է հասկանում, որ առանց օպոզիցիա անգամ ինքը կլճանար ու կճահճանար: Դրա համար էլ իր հրեշտակներից ամենատաղանդավորին ու ամենշուստրիին ինքը գլուխ շեղեց ու թույլ տվեց հզորանալ ու իրեն հակառակվել  :Wink: 
/ Լավ ասի չէ՞  :Hands Up:  /

----------


## Freddie

> Շատ կասկածելի բաներ ես ասում:
> Ոչ մեկն էլ չի ասել, որ Աստված կատարյալ է իր ստեղծագործությունների առումով:
> Երկրորդ՝ նա լավ է հասկանում, որ առանց օպոզիցիա անգամ ինքը կլճանար ու կճահճանար: Դրա համար էլ իր հրեշտակներից ամենատաղանդավորին ու ամենշուստրիին ինքը գլուխ շեղեց ու թույլ տվեց հզորանալ ու իրեն հակառակվել 
> / Լավ ասի չէ՞  /


Ասելը լավ ասեցիր։ :Jpit:  Բայց քո ասածից ստացվում է, որ աստված ամենազոր չէ, քանի որ նրան էլ է օպոզիցիա պետք։ Ու այնքան էլ բարի չէ, որ մարդկանց մոդ հակառկված հրեշտակ է ուղարկում՝ հանձինս դեմիուրգի։ Բա էլ ինչու՞ երկրպագել այդ աստծուն, որը դուրս է գալիս փոքրահոգի է (քանի որ իր շահերի համր մարդկանց կյանքը փչացնում է) և ոչ ամենակարող (քանի որ առանջ օպոզիցիայի, ինչպես dvgrayը ասաց, կլճանար և կճահճանար)։  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասելը լավ ասեցիր։ Բայց քո ասածից ստացվում է, որ աստված ամենազոր չէ, քանի որ նրան էլ է օպոզիցիա պետք։ Ու այնքան էլ բարի չէ, որ մարդկանց մոդ հակառկված հրեշտակ է ուղարկում՝ հանձինս դեմիուրգի։ Բա էլ ինչու՞ երկրպագել այդ աստծուն, որը դուրս է գալիս փոքրահոգի է (քանի որ իր շահերի համր մարդկանց կյանքը փչացնում է) և ոչ ամենակարող (քանի որ առանջ օպոզիցիայի, ինչպես dvgrayը ասաց, կլճանար և կճահճանար)։


Ամենազոր է, քանի որ ամեն վարկյան կարող է ոչնչացնել այդ չարին (օպոզիցիային), բայց և իմաստուն է, որ պահի նրան, մեզ մահկանացուներիս ամեն վարկյան մեր հավատքը նրա նկատմամբ փորձության ենթարկելու համար: Չարը պիտի լինի, որ չարի հետ կոնտրաստի մեջ մենք տեսնենք ճիշտ ճանապարհը: Առանց չարի գոյության, ճշմարիտ ուղին չի բացահայտվի: 




> *ԱՒԵՏԱՐԱՆ ԸՍՏ ՄԱՏԹԷՈՍԻ*
> 
> Դրանից յետոյ Յիսուս անապատ տարուեց Հոգուց՝ սատանայից փորձուելու։ Եւ քառասուն օր ու քառասուն գիշեր ծոմ պահեց, ապա քաղց զգաց։ Եւ *փորձիչը*՝ սատանան, մօտենալով նրան՝ ասաց. «Եթէ Աստծու Որդին ես, ասա՛, որ այս քարերը հաց լինեն»։ Նա պատասխանեց եւ ասաց. «Գրուած է՝ միայն հացով չի ապրի մարդ, այլ՝ այն ամէն խօսքով, որ դուրս է գալիս Աստծու բերանից»։ Ապա սատանան նրան տարաւ սուրբ քաղաքը եւ կանգնեցրեց նրան տաճարի աշտարակի վրայ ու ասաց նրան. «Եթէ Աստծու Որդին ես, քեզ այստեղից ցա՛ծ գցիր, որովհետեւ գրուած է՝ իր հրեշտակներին պատուիրուած է քո մասին, եւ ձեռքերի վրայ պիտի վերցնեն քեզ, որպէսզի երբեք քո ոտքը քարին չխփես»։ Յիսուս դարձեալ նրան ասաց. «Գրուած է՝ քո Տէր Աստծուն պիտի չփորձես»։ Սատանան նորից նրան առաւ տարաւ մի շատ բարձր լերան վրայ եւ ցոյց տուեց նրան աշխարհի բոլոր թագաւորութիւններն ու դրանց փառքը եւ նրան ասաց. «Այս բոլորը քեզ կը տամ, եթէ գետին ընկնելով ինձ պաշտես»։ Այն ժամանակ Յիսուս նրան ասաց. «Ետե՛ւս գնա, սատանա՛, որովհետեւ գրուած է՝ պիտի երկրպագես քո Տէր Աստծո՛ւն եւ միայն նրա՛ն պիտի պաշտես»։ Ապա սատանան նրան թողեց. եւ ահա հրեշտակներ մօտեցան ու ծառայում էին նրան։


Ուշադրություն դարձրուն, թե ինչպես է անվանվում սատանան Ավետարանում - *ՓՈՐՁԻՉ*:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Եթե Սատանանի ու Աստծո մեջ գնում է պայքար, որտեղ  Սատանան հաղթելու շանսեր չունի, ապա կարելի է ենթադրել, որ հաղթելու շանսերը Աստծո են: 
> Եթե միանշանակ հաղթող է Աստված, ապա ինչու Աստված վերջնական հաղթանակ չի տանում: Կարո՞ղ է էտ հաղթանակը, որը կդառնա Սատանայի վերջը,  դառնա  նաև Աստծու վերջը :
> Եթե այո, ապա կարե՞լի է ասել, որտեղ Աստված, էնտեղ էլ Սատանա: Նրանք անբաժան զույգեր են: Մի յուրահատուկ դիպոլ մարմին: Իրար ձգում են, բայց իրար շատ մոտենալ չեն կարող, քանի որ սկսում է գործել վանման ուժը: 
> Իսկ մենք նրանց մեջտեղը ք…քն ենք ընկել : Ով ոնց կարող է օգտագործել շրջապատին, օգտագործում է:


Դուալիզմը ընդհանրապես ընկած է գրեթե բոլոր միֆերի ու կրոնների հիմքում: Երևի պատճառան այն է, որ աշխարհում ոչինչ առանց կոնտրաստի չի կարող ընկալվել: Գույները, լույսը, սպիտակը ու ի վերջո բարին, մեր ուղեղի համար ընկալելի են միայն այն դեպքում եթե կա դրանց անտիպոդը:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դուալիզմը ընդհանրապես ընկած է գրեթե բոլոր միֆերի ու կրոնների հիմքում: Երևի պատճառան այն է, որ աշխարհում ոչինչ առանց կոնտրաստի չի կարող ընկալվել: Գույները, լույսը, սպիտակը ու ի վերջո բարին, մեր ուղեղի համար ընկալելի են միայն այն դեպքում եթե կա դրանց անտիպոդը:


Միանշանակ այդպես է: Էնքան այդպես է, որ նույնիսկ ավելացնելու բան չկա:  :Ok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու վերջին հաշվով, ո՞վ ենք մենք վաբշե, որ Աստծո գործերը քննարկենք: Ընդհանրապես կրոնը ընկալելի է միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ընդունվում են նրա դոգմատները - Աստված արարեց աշխարհը, Աստված ուղարկեց փրչին ու մեզ մաքրեց մեր մեղքերից, Փրկիչը հարություն առավ, ու սապսում ենք Փրկչի երկրորդ գալստյանն ու դատաստանին; Սրանք դոգմատներ են, չեն քննարկվում: Եթե քննարկում ես որևէ մի դոգմատի ճշմարիտ լինելը դադարում ես քրիստոնեա լիենելուց:

Թե չէ դրել ես արի տար, հիմա Աստված ինչի չի կրում Սատանին բազարի տակ կարելի նաև ձեռի հետ քննարկել, իսկ հնարավ՞որ է հարությունը, բա ե՞րբ է լինելու երկրորդ գալուստը,  բա ոչ լինի ի՞նչ պիտի լինի որ, իսկ դու կասկա, բռոնիժիլետ առե՞լ ես ու բունկեր փորե՞լ ես երկրորդ գալուստը հավուր պատշաճի դիմավորելու համար: 

Անհավատներ, Աստված մեզ դրախտը տվեց մենք ղումարի տակ ֆուկ արեցինք, երկիրը տվեց, հազար ներողություն քաքեցինք մեջը թողեցինք: Աղոթեք մեղավորներ, Աղոթեք:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.06.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Ընդհանրապես կրոնը ընկալելի է միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ընդունվում են նրա դոգմատները


Ու ոչ միայն կրոնը, այլ բոլոր գիտությունները սկսում են աքսիոմաների ընդունումից: Ու ինչքան քիչ լինեն աքսիոմաների քանակը, այնքան ավելի "կայուն" կլինի  այդ գիտական տեսությունը: Անգամ ամենաճշգրիտ գիտությունը՝ մաթեմատիկան սկսվում է աքսիրոմաներից: 
Կրոնն ունի "շահադիտական" մոմենտներ, որ երբ ուրիշ աքսիոմաներ են մեջտղ բերում ու նոր կրոնական տեսություններ են կառուցում, սկսում է էտ հաջորդին սատկացնել, բնաջնջել: Իսկ գիտության մեջ այդպես չի անում: Նյուտոնյան մեխանիկայի հետևորդները չգնդակահարեցին Էյնշտեյնի տեսության "երկրպագուներին", այլ միայն գծեցին "ազդեցությունների" սահմանները, ոլորտները:  
Դա էն պատճառով է,  որ կրոնները իրենց  համապազորյա հացը աշխատում են  ուղղակի ձևով իր  "երկրպագուներից", իսկ գիտնականները անուղղակի / կոսվեննի / ձևով:  Երբ որ մի տարիներ առաջ սկսվեց պետությունը/քաղաքականությունը եկեղեցուց պոկելու պրոցեսը, դրանից հետո պատերազմների/ալան-թալանի վրա եկեղեցու ազդեցությունը կտրուկ պակասեց: Կտրուկ պակասեց էսպես կոչված կրոնական պատերազմների հնարավորությունը:

----------


## Tanamasi

Ասում են աստված մարդկանց ստեղծեց իրեն փառաբանելու համար՝ ուրեմն ինքը փառասե՞ր է։  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Ասում են աստված մարդկանց ստեղծեց իրեն փառաբանելու համար՝ ուրեմն ինքը փառասե՞ր է։


Ինքը ամեն ինչ է: Ինչ որ մտքովտ կանցնի: Բայց առանց բաժանելու: 
Սպիտակ լույսը ֆիզիկայից անցել ես չէ՞  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կտրուկ պակասեց էսպես կոչված կրոնական պատերազմների հնարավորությունը:



Դիվ, Մի պահ պակասեց, բայց հիմա կարծես նորից դրա վտանգը կա: Սամուել Հանտինգտոնի «Քաղաքակրթությունների բախմումը» գործի հետ ծանոթ ես: Սկզբունքորեն մարդը կարծես թե ապացուցում է, որ ապագային պատերազմները դրանք քաղաքակրթությունների պատերազմներ են, իսկ քաղաքակրթությունների հիմքում, մի շարք այլ բաների հետ, դնում է կրոնը: Եթե չասենք, որ կրոնը համարում է քաղաքակրթույունների տարբերակման հիմնական գործոն: Ահավոր շատացել է վերջերս գիր գրականություն կրոն-քաղաքականություն-պատերազմներ թեմաներով: Վերջերս ձեռքս Մարգրետ Թաթչերի գիրքը անցավ, «Կրոնը և քաղաքականություն»:  

Համ էլ, ուշադրություն դարձնենք թե ինչ է կատարվում իսլամական աշխարհում: Մեկը մյուսի հետևից երկրները վերադառնում են ֆունդամենտալ իսլամին: Կովկասում, Բալկաններում ու Պաղեստինում բախումներն ու պատերազմները քննարկվում են նաև կրոնական անհանդուրժողականության լույսի ներքո:  Իսկ պարոն Բուշը առանձնացրեց իր հայտնի «Չարիքի առանցքը» դրա տակ հստակ դնելով Սատանայական չարը, իսկ իր նախաձեռնած պատերազմների հիմքում Աստվածային բարին:

----------


## Hrayr

Ինչքան ուզում եք կարող եք քննարկել ու հետևություններ անել...

Աստված մեկ է ինչ անունով էլ կոչելու լինենք Նրան, Նա կռիվներ չի հրահրում ու մարդկանց չի կոտորում։
Եթե կան կռիվներ ձեր մեջ դրանք նրանից են որ ձեր անձերում կպատերազմին ձեր կրքերը։ Հակոբոս 4։1
Աշխարհում երկու բան կա, լույս ու խավար։ Այսքան շատ կրոններն ու աղանդները դրանց դրսևորումներն են։ Միանշանակ է այն որ լույսը սիրում է լույսին ու ատում է խավարը, իսկ խավարը նա է ով ամենուր խռովություններ ու կռիվներ է սարքում;
Ամեն բան ում մեջ կռիվ, սպանություն ու ամբարտավանություն կա նրանք խավարինն են։

Վերադառնալով թեմային ասեմ, որ սատանան Աստծո դեմ չի պայքարում և չի էլ կարող, եթե պայքարում է նշանակում է կարող է ինչ որ պահի հաղթել, նշանակում է Աստված դեռ րի կրողանում հաղթել սատանային։
Բայց գրված է «Եվ վար ձգվեցավ բանսարկուն, որ սատանան է ու գնաց պատերազմելու Նրա մյուս եղբայրների հետ...» խոսքը հավատացյալ ժողովրդի մասին է։ Հետևաբար սատանան ոչ թե Աստծո հետ է պատերազմում այլ Նրա ժողովրդի, իսկ նրանցից ով մտնում է Աստծո հովանու ներքո սատանան նրանից ետ է քաշվում ու սպասում այնքան ժամանակ մինչև նորից դուրս գա։

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աստված մեկ է ինչ անունով էլ կոչելու լինենք Նրան, Նա կռիվներ չի հրահրում ու *մարդկանց չի կոտորում*։


Բա ի՞նչ կասես սրա մասին 




> *Ծննդոց, 19-24-25-26* 
> 
> Տէրը երկնքից ծծումբ ու կրակ թափեց Սոդոմի ու Գոմորի վրայ, կործանեց այդ քաղաքներն ու դրանց ամբողջ շրջակայքը, *ոչնչացրեց քաղաքների բոլոր բնակիչներին* ու երկրի ամբողջ բուսականութիւնը։ Ղովտի կինը ետ նայեց ու դարձաւ աղէ արձան։

----------


## Hrayr

> Բա ի՞նչ կասես սրա մասին
> Տէրը երկնքից ծծումբ ու կրակ թափեց Սոդոմի ու Գոմորի վրայ, կործանեց այդ քաղաքներն ու դրանց ամբողջ շրջակայքը, *ոչնչացրեց քաղաքների բոլոր բնակիչներին* ու երկրի ամբողջ բուսականութիւնը։ Ղովտի կինը ետ նայեց ու դարձաւ աղէ արձան։


Կխնդրեմ ուշադրությամբ կարդաս Հռոմեացիս 9։22, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ Աստծո բարկությունը բորբոքենք ու ազատ կմնանք սա խաբեություն է։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կխնդրեմ ուշադրությամբ կարդաս Հռոմեացիս 9։22, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ Աստծո բարկությունը բորբոքենք ու ազատ կմնանք սա խաբեություն է։


Չենք բորբոքում, քանի որ Աստված կարիք չունի ցույց տալ իր բարկությունը նրանց նկատմամբ ով արժանի է, քանի որ նա իր հզորությունը ցույց է տալիս բարությամբ, որը պարգևում է նրանց ովքեր արժանի են այդ բարությանը (նույն տեղում): Բայց դա չի նշանկում, որ ամենաներող Աստվածը չի պատժում, ու պետքն եղած պահին էլ *չի ոչնչացնի քաղաքի բոլոր բնակիչներին:*

----------


## Hrayr

> *Ծննդոց, 19-24-25-26 
> 
> *Տէրը երկնքից ծծումբ ու կրակ թափեց Սոդոմի ու Գոմորի վրայ, կործանեց այդ քաղաքներն ու դրանց ամբողջ շրջակայքը, *ոչնչացրեց քաղաքների բոլոր բնակիչներին* ու երկրի ամբողջ բուսականութիւնը։ Ղովտի կինը ետ նայեց ու դարձաւ աղէ արձան։ 
> Բա ի՞նչ կասես սրա մասին


Խնդրում եմ մի քիչ վերևից կարդա։
Ծննդոց 18։23–32



> Չենք բորբոքում, քանի որ Աստված կարիք չունի ցույց տալ իր բարկությունը նրանց նկատմամբ ով արժանի է, քանի որ նա իր հզորությունը ցույց է տալիս բարությամբ, որը պարգևում է նրանց ովքեր արժանի են այդ բարությանը (նույն տեղում): Բայց դա չի նշանկում, որ ամենաներող Աստվածը չի պատժում, ու պետքն եղած պահին էլ *չի ոչնչացնի քաղաքի բոլոր բնակիչներին:*


Աստված իր բարությունն ու բարկությունը ցույց տալու կարիք չունի, մենք ունենք դրա կարիքը, որպեսզի ճանաշենք նրան։ 
Աստված սիրում է մեզ, բայց մեղքը տանել չի կարող։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խնդրում եմ մի քիչ վերևից կարդա։
> Ծննդոց 18։23–32


կարդացել եմ, ու հասկանում եմ թե ինչ ի նկատի ունես




> Աստված իր բարությունն ու բարկությունը ցույց տալու կարիք չունի, մենք ունենք դրա կարիքը, որպեսզի ճանաշենք նրան։ 
> Աստված սիրում է մեզ, բայց մեղքը տանել չի կարող։


Համաձայն եմ: Փաստորեն հակառակվելը սովորություն չի:  :Ok:

----------


## Hrayr

> Համաձայն եմ: Փաստորեն հակառակվելը սովորություն չի:


Ինչ լավ է, որ այդ վատ սովորությունը չունես։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ լավ է, որ այդ վատ սովորությունը չունես։


Իսկ դու՞: 

Հնարավոր է ավելի առաջ գնացած սովորություն լինի, ասենք հակառակվել հակառակվածին, կամ հակաճառել հակաճառածին: 




> Մի՛ դատէք, որ Աստծուց չդատուէք. որովհետեւ ինչ դատաստանով, որ դատէք, նրանով էք դատուելու. եւ ինչ չափով, որ չափում էք, նրանով պիտի չափուի ձեզ համար։ Ինչո՞ւ քո եղբօր աչքի մէջ շիւղը տեսնում ես, իսկ քո աչքի մէջ գերանը չես տեսնում. կամ ինչպէ՞ս քո եղբօրն ասում ես՝ թո՛ղ որ հանեմ այդ շիւղը քո աչքից, եւ ահա քո աչքում գերան կայ։


Ավետարան ըստ Մատթեոսի, 7:2-3-4

----------


## Freeman

Սատանիզմի մասին`http://ayrie13.ya.ru/post.xml?item_no=110&ncrnd=1513

----------


## Lyre

սատանան ուզում ա պայքարի, ուզում ա չպայքարի, մեկա մեր Ամենակարող Աստվածը արդեն հաղթելա չարին, ու էտ հաղթանակը ունեն նաև Աստծուն պաշտող հավատացյալները,  :Hands Up:

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Բիբլիայում մի այսպիսի պատմություն կա, եւ կարծում եմ դա առաջին պայքարի պատմությունն է, Սատանան փորձեց հեղափոխությունն  անել եւ աստծո ձեռքից վերցնել իշխանություննը, աստված նրան վտարեց դրախտից, այսինքն նա ժամանակավոր հաղթեց, իսկ արդյոք Սատանան չի հաղթելու հետակա պայքարում, 
եթե լսես բիբլիայի հայտնության մեջ ապա ասում է որ սատանային աստված գցելու է տարտարոս, իսկ արդյոք նա կկարողանա թե ոչ,   մի թե Սատանան ընդհանրապես հաղթելու շանս չունի՞՞՞:

----------


## LImo

Մառդիկ հեշտորեն ասում են որ սատանա կա բաըց եբեք չեն ասում որ Աստված կա ու ամենակարող ԱՍտված Հայաստանի համար շաաաաաաատ հրաշքներ է անում ու շարունակում է անել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:51 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:47 ----------

սա իմ գրածը չե հաստատ

----------


## Leo Negri

Հետաքրքիրա, ովա կրելու?




> ու ամենակարող ԱՍտված Հայաստանի համար շաաաաաաատ հրաշքներ է անում ու շարունակում է անել:


Կարծիք կա, պետքա քանդել դպրոցները, համալսարանները, հիվանդանոցները, ու նորանոր եկեղեցիներ կառուցել: Միայն նման դեպքում կշատանան հրաշքները, ու Հայաստանը կվերածվի դրախտի բաց երկնքի տակ:

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Mephistopheles (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մառդիկ հեշտորեն ասում են որ սատանա կա բաըց եբեք չեն ասում որ Աստված կա ու ամենակարող ԱՍտված Հայաստանի համար շաաաաաաատ հրաշքներ է անում ու շարունակում է անել:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:51 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:47 ----------
> 
> սա իմ գրածը չե հաստատ


հրաշքներից մեկն էլ երևի 1915-ի Ապրիլի 24-ն ա արել… մինչև հիմա հիացած ենք… մերսի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:05 ----------




> Բիբլիայում մի այսպիսի պատմություն կա, եւ կարծում եմ դա առաջին պայքարի պատմությունն է, Սատանան փորձեց հեղափոխությունն  անել եւ աստծո ձեռքից վերցնել իշխանություննը, *աստված նրան վտարեց դրախտից*, այսինքն նա ժամանակավոր հաղթեց, իսկ արդյոք Սատանան չի հաղթելու հետակա պայքարում, 
> եթե լսես բիբլիայի հայտնության մեջ ապա ասում է որ սատանային աստված գցելու է տարտարոս, իսկ արդյոք նա կկարողանա թե ոչ,   մի թե Սատանան ընդհանրապես հաղթելու շանս չունի՞՞՞:


հետաքրքիր մենամարտ ա լինելու, տեսնես տելեվիզրով ցույց կտա՞ն… 

բայց հետաքրքիրա, աստավծ սատանային էլ ադամ-եվային էլ դրախտից վռնդեց… կարելի ա ենթադրել որ մենք սատանայի կողմից պտի լինենք… բախտակիցներ ենք… մենակ մեզ աստված ընդամենը մի խնձորի համար դուրս վռնդեց իսկ սատանին մի անբողջ հեղափոխության համար… տենց ա՞ մեզ սիրում աստված… մի հատ խնձորի համար ա՞ սենց չարչարանքների արժանացրել… մի հատ խնձորի համար սկի տուգանք չի հասնում…

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> ու ամենակարող ԱՍտված* Հայաստանի համար* շաաաաաաատ հրաշքներ է անում ու շարունակում է անել:


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Հարցա ծագում, ի՞նչ ա արել ամենակարող աստվածը, չնայած երևի էն, որ Ազնավուրը հայա :Think:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Լսեք ուզում եք հավատացեք ուզում եք մի հավատացեք Մեկա ԱՍտված կա եվ հաղտելու ա սատանային

----------


## Leo Negri

Դե իհարկե:
Ժողովուրդ, ովա կուրսի, խաղադրույքներ որտեղ են ընդունվում?

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Mephistopheles (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Հարցա ծագում, ի՞նչ ա արել ամենակարող աստվածը, *չնայած երևի էն, որ Ազնավուրը հայա*


ուրեմն էդ Ազնավուրը ֆոնոգրամմայի տակ ա երգե՞լ… աստված երգել ա ինքն էլ բերանը բացել-փակել ա՞

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:41 ----------




> Լսեք ուզում եք հավատացեք ուզում եք մի հավատացեք Մեկա ԱՍտված կա եվ հաղտելու ա սատանային


վարյանտ չկա… բա ինչու՞ աստված մինչև հիմա չի հաղթել…

աաաաաաաա՜՜՜՜՜… սատանա ուժեղ…

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

ասԵՄ ԴՈՒ ՄԻԱՅՆ ԻՄԱՆԱՍ ՎՈՐ ԵԹԵ ասՏՎԱԾ ԷԼ ՉԼԻՆԻ ԵԴ ԴՊՐՈՑՆԵՐԴ ԵԼ ՎԱՂՈՒՑ ՔԱՆԴՎԱԾ ԿԼԻՆԵԻՆ: ղՈՍՔԸ ՉԻ ԳՆՈՒՄ ՇԱԱԱԱԱՏ ԴՊՐՈՑՆԵՐ ՔԱՆԴԵԼՈՒ  ՈՒ ԴՐԱ ՓՈԽԱՐԵՆ ԱՎԵԼԻ ՇԱՏ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆԵՐ ԿԱՌՈՒՑԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ . աՅԼ ԽՈՍՔԸ ԳՆՈՒՄ Ե ՎՈՐ ասՏՎԱԾ ՄԵՐ ՆԵՐՍԻ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ԹԵ ՕՐՎԱ ՄԵՋ ԳՈՆԵ ՄԵԿ ԱՆԳԱՄ ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀԱՅՏՆՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ՈՐ ԳՈՆԵ ԿՅԱՆՔ ՈՒՆԵՆՔ ԱՅՍՕՐ ԵԼ: ԴԱԺԱՆ ԱՄԵՆՔՆԵԼ ԿԱՐՈՂ Ե ԿԱԾԻՔ ԿԱԶՄԵԼ ԿԱՄ ՀԱԿԱՌԱԿՎԵԼ ԲԱՅՑ ՔՉԵՐԻՆ Ե ՏՐՎԱԾ ՄԻՆՉև ՎԵՐՋ ՀԱՄԲԵՐԵԼ ՈՒ ՄՆԱԼ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՐԻՄ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե իհարկե:
> Ժողովուրդ, ովա կուրսի, խաղադրույքներ որտեղ են ընդունվում?


իզուր մի տանջվի ընգեր… աստված մենամարտին չի ներկայանալու… ոնց որ միշտ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:43 ----------




> ասԵՄ ԴՈՒ ՄԻԱՅՆ ԻՄԱՆԱՍ ՎՈՐ ԵԹԵ ասՏՎԱԾ ԷԼ ՉԼԻՆԻ ԵԴ ԴՊՐՈՑՆԵՐԴ ԵԼ ՎԱՂՈՒՑ ՔԱՆԴՎԱԾ ԿԼԻՆԵԻՆ: ղՈՍՔԸ ՉԻ ԳՆՈՒՄ ՇԱԱԱԱԱՏ ԴՊՐՈՑՆԵՐ ՔԱՆԴԵԼՈՒ  ՈՒ ԴՐԱ ՓՈԽԱՐԵՆ ԱՎԵԼԻ ՇԱՏ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆԵՐ ԿԱՌՈՒՑԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ . աՅԼ ԽՈՍՔԸ ԳՆՈՒՄ Ե ՎՈՐ ասՏՎԱԾ ՄԵՐ ՆԵՐՍԻ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ԹԵ ՕՐՎԱ ՄԵՋ *ԳՈՆԵ ՄԵԿ ԱՆԳԱՄ ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀԱՅՏՆՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ՈՐ ԳՈՆԵ ԿՅԱՆՔ ՈՒՆԵՆՔ ԱՅՍՕՐ ԵԼ*: ԴԱԺԱՆ ԱՄԵՆՔՆԵԼ ԿԱՐՈՂ Ե ԿԱԾԻՔ ԿԱԶՄԵԼ ԿԱՄ ՀԱԿԱՌԱԿՎԵԼ ԲԱՅՑ ՔՉԵՐԻՆ Ե ՏՐՎԱԾ ՄԻՆՉև ՎԵՐՋ ՀԱՄԲԵՐԵԼ ՈՒ ՄՆԱԼ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՐԻՄ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ


ես մամայիս եմ ասում մերսի… ամեն օր, որովհետև գիտեմ ինչ ա քաշել մինչև ինձ մեծացրել ա

----------


## LImo

ՉԵ ԴՈՒ ԴԵՌ սատանայիկ չես կարդացել որ Աստված ամեն մարգարեություն իրականացնում ե ու դեռ ի տխրումն քեզ նա արդեն հաղտել ե դու ել դա լվ գիտես ուղակի արդեն վախենում ես հա՞ լսի    գիտես Աստված ինձ բժշկել ե ես եղել եմ ինվալիդ ու աղոտել եմ խնդրել եմ Աստծուց նա ել ինձ բժշկել է …սա մի թե հրաշք չե՞

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:46 ----------

հա գիտես ինչա քաշել իսկ գիտես արդյոք որ Աստված քեզ շաաաատ ա սիրում քո հակառակություններդ չե այլ քեզ … նա քեզ գիտեր դեռ չծնված դեռ կրնում եմ չծնված

----------


## kyahi

> ուրեմն էդ Ազնավուրը ֆոնոգրամմայի տակ ա երգե՞լ… աստված երգել ա ինքն էլ բերանը բացել-փակել ա՞


Նու հաշվի առնելով, որ աստված ամենակարողա, ինձ թվումա, Ազնավուրը հենց ինքնա ::}:  Բացի այդ միթե դու կասկածում ես աստծո զորության մեջ: Եթե ինքը չլիներ հիմա Հայստան չէր լինի, իսկ Արարատը մերը կլիներ :LOL:

----------

Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Mephistopheles (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

ամեն ժամանակ մարդուն գալիս ա մի միտք …  դատապարտույթուն ,-էս ինչ արեցիր բա որ Աստված քեզ չների՞ , բայց Աստված համբերատար սպասում ա թե մենք երբ կգանք նրա գահի առաջ ու ընդամենը կասենք Ներիր ինձ Հայր ես չեմ գիտակցել թե ինչ եմ արել ինձ ներիր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՉԵ ԴՈՒ ԴԵՌ սատանայիկ չես կարդացել որ Աստված ամեն մարգարեություն իրականացնում ե *ու դեռ ի տխրումն քեզ* նա արդեն հաղտել ե դու ել դա լվ գիտես ուղակի արդեն վախենում ես հա՞ լսի    գիտես Աստված ինձ բժշկել ե ես եղել եմ ինվալիդ ու աղոտել եմ խնդրել եմ Աստծուց նա ել ինձ բժշկել է …սա մի թե հրաշք չե՞
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:46 ----------
> 
> հա գիտես ինչա քաշել իսկ գիտես արդյոք որ Աստված քեզ շաաաատ ա սիրում քո հակառակություններդ չե այլ քեզ … նա քեզ գիտեր դեռ չծնված դեռ կրնում եմ չծնված


ապեր ի տխրումն ինձ կարա՞ աստվախ մի հատ էլ քեզ գրել-կարդալ սովորեցնի…մեծ բան չենք ուզում… տառասխալներիցդ նույնիսկ սատանայի սիրտն ա խառնում…

----------

Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), tikopx (22.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> նա արդեն հաղտել ե դու ել դա լվ գիտես ուղակի արդեն վախենում ես հա՞

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Mephistopheles (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ամեն ժամանակ մարդուն գալիս ա մի միտք …  դատապարտույթուն ,-էս ինչ արեցիր բա որ Աստված քեզ չների՞ , բայց Աստված համբերատար սպասում ա թե մենք երբ կգանք նրա գահի առաջ ու ընդամենը կասենք Ներիր ինձ Հայր ես չեմ գիտակցել թե ինչ եմ արել ինձ ներիր


դե լավ ա որ տենց ա, վերջում կասենք "sorry", իսկ հիմա եկեք ուրախ ժամանակ անցկացնենք պարոնայք և տիկնայք

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .....................................
> 
> հա գիտես ինչա քաշել իսկ գիտես արդյոք որ *Աստված քեզ շաաաատ ա սիրում* քո հակառակություններդ չե այլ քեզ … նա քեզ գիտեր դեռ չծնված դեռ կրնում եմ չծնված


գիտեմ որ ինձ սիրում ա, ես իրա ամենասիրած զավակն եմ… բա հո քեզ չէ՞ր սիրելու… ես նրանից ոչինչ չեմ ուզում, իսկ դու սաղ օրը քչփչքչփչքչփչ աստծու ականջի տակ աղոթում ես… գիտե՞ս ոնց ա ներվերի վրա ազդում… բան-գործ չունի՞ ուրիշ…

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), SSS (23.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Իսկ եթե գոնե մեկ անգամ կարդաք ԱՍԱտվածաշունչ կիմանաք և սատանայիկին և մեր փառահեղ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:33 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:30 ----------

Լսի ԱՍտված երբեք մարդուց չի զզվել ու չի ել հոգնել դա քո խնդիրնե որ ասում ես իբր թե պռոբլեմներ չունես… Բա ես միշտ պռոբլեմի ժամանակ դիմում եմ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ և նա շաաաաաատ սիրով ու շաաատ արագ պատասխանում ե ինձ… ԵՍ ել դու ել իրա սիրելի զավակներն ենք…………

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ՉԵ ԴՈՒ ԴԵՌ սատանայիկ չես կարդացել որ Աստված ամեն մարգարեություն իրականացնում ե ու դեռ ի տխրումն քեզ նա արդեն հաղտել ե դու ել դա լվ գիտես ուղակի արդեն վախենում ես հա՞ լսի    գիտես Աստված ինձ բժշկել ե ես եղել եմ ինվալիդ ու աղոտել եմ խնդրել եմ Աստծուց նա ել ինձ բժշկել է …սա մի թե հրաշք չե՞


LImo, եթե Աստված քեզ օգնել ա, շատ լավ։ Ինչու ես ուզում, որ բոլոր մնացածն էլ հավատան՞ Դու քո հոգու մասին մտածիր, մնացածները՝ իրենց։ Գուցե իրենք էլ իրենց աստվածներին ունեն...

Ինչու ես կարծում, որ եթե դու մի բան հասկացել ես, կամ մի կարծիք կազմել ես, պետք է դա մնացած բոլորին հաղորդես՞

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Mephistopheles (22.07.2010)

----------


## LImo

Կյանքը կարճ ե ամեն ժամանակ մի միտք ա գալիս դեռ կհասցնեմ ապաշխարհել բայց աչքդ չթարթած կհայտնվես գերեզմանի մեջ եհտո ել դե պարզա դժոխքում… Ապաշխարհեցեք որովհետեվ շատ մոտ ե երկնքի արքայությունը

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:45 ----------

Տառասխալներից մի կառչի իմաստը հասկացի ու եթե քննադատելու լինի այդ տգեղ նկարից իմ սիրտնել խառնեց ասեմ իմանաս… ԱՍտված օրհնի քեզ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:47 ----------

Լսեք ես վատ բան նախ եվ առաջ չեմ անում իսկ մարդիկ իհարկե պետք ե իմանան որովհետեվ գոյություն ունի մեկ ԱՍտված … Իրանց Աստվածներնել մահացել են ու ոսկուրներն են  միայն հիմա մնում օրինակ բուդդան մահացավ բայց հարություն չառավ իսկ ՀԻՍՈՒՍԸ մահացավ և երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ… ԵՎ փառք ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ իրա հրաշալի հարութան համար

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:54 ----------

Լսեք նույնիսկ ԱՍտծո մասին զգուշությամբ չեք խոսում … Վախեցեք նրա մեծությունից …

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Լսեք ես վատ բան նախ եվ առաջ չեմ անում իսկ մարդիկ իհարկե պետք ե իմանան որովհետեվ գոյություն ունի մեկ ԱՍտված … Իրանց Աստվածներնել մահացել են ու ոսկուրներն են  միայն հիմա մնում օրինակ բուդդան մահացավ բայց հարություն չառավ իսկ ՀԻՍՈՒՍԸ մահացավ և երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ… ԵՎ փառք ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ իրա հրաշալի հարութան համար


 Իսկ դու ինչ գիտես, որ գոյություն ունի մեկ աստված՞ Տարբեր ժողովուրդներ ունեն տարբեր աստվածներ, ամեն մեկն իրենին է աղոթում եւ կարծես թե՝ բոլորի աստվածներն էլ իրենց լսում են։ Հետևաբար, աստված մեկը չէ։ 




> Իրանց Աստվածներնել մահացել են ու ոսկուրներն են  միայն հիմա մնում օրինակ բուդդան մահացավ բայց հարություն չառավ իսկ ՀԻՍՈՒՍԸ մահացավ և երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ…


Աստվա՜ծ իմ... Նախ, եթե ընդունում ես, որ աստվածները մահկանացու են, ուրեմն քո աստվածն էլ կարող է մահացել է, կամ կմահանա։ Չի կարող մի աստված մահկանացու լինել, մյուսը՝ հավերժ։ Աստվածները բոլորը նույն մատերիայից են։
2. *Բուդդան աստված չի*։ 
3. Ինչու պետք ա հարություն առներ եւ ով ասաց, որ հարություն առնելը չափանիշ է, եւ ով հարություն չի առնում՝ աստված չի՞ :Cool: 
4. *ԻՆՉ* գիտես, որ Հիսուսը հարություն ա առել՞

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (22.07.2010), Mephistopheles (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Իսկ դու ինչ գիտես, որ գոյություն ունի մեկ աստված՞ Տարբեր ժողովուրդներ ունեն տարբեր աստվածներ, ամեն մեկն իրենին է աղոթում եւ կարծես թե՝ բոլորի աստվածներն էլ իրենց լսում են։ Հետևաբար, աստված մեկը չէ։


Բոլոր ուրիշ ժողովուրդների աստվածները ըստ քրիստոնեության /ու հուդայականության, ի դեպ/ օֆիցիալ վարկածի դևեր են: Տենց, Սատանան ստացելա հունական Պանի պոզիկները, մուրուքը ու սմբակները, Ապոլլոնը վերածվեց Ապոլիոնի, Բաալը` Վելզեվուլի, Ասթարթեն` Ասթարոթի, և այլն:

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Mephistopheles (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կյանքը կարճ ե ամեն ժամանակ մի միտք ա գալիս դեռ կհասցնեմ ապաշխարհել բայց աչքդ չթարթած կհայտնվես գերեզմանի մեջ եհտո ել դե պարզա դժոխքում… Ապաշխարհեցեք որովհետեվ շատ մոտ ե երկնքի արքայությունը
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:45 ----------
> 
> Տառասխալներից մի կառչի իմաստը հասկացի ու եթե քննադատելու լինի այդ տգեղ նկարից իմ սիրտնել խառնեց ասեմ իմանաս… ԱՍտված օրհնի քեզ
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:47 ----------
> 
> Լսեք ես վատ բան նախ եվ առաջ չեմ անում իսկ մարդիկ իհարկե պետք ե իմանան որովհետեվ գոյություն ունի մեկ ԱՍտված … Իրանց Աստվածներնել մահացել են ու ոսկուրներն են  միայն հիմա մնում օրինակ բուդդան մահացավ բայց հարություն չառավ իսկ ՀԻՍՈՒՍԸ մահացավ և երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ… ԵՎ փառք ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ իրա հրաշալի հարութան համար
> ...


Լիմօ ջան, դու ոնց որ ավտո-ատվետչիկ ըլնես… մենք ինչ ասենք,ինչ հարց տանք դու քո իմացածն ես ասում… գոնե կարդում ե՞ս մեր գրածները

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:53 ----------




> *Իսկ դու ինչ գիտես*, որ գոյություն ունի մեկ աստված՞ Տարբեր ժողովուրդներ ունեն տարբեր աստվածներ, ամեն մեկն իրենին է աղոթում եւ կարծես թե՝ բոլորի աստվածներն էլ իրենց լսում են։ Հետևաբար, աստված մեկը չէ։ 
> 
> 
> Աստվա՜ծ իմ... Նախ, եթե ընդունում ես, որ աստվածները մահկանացու են, ուրեմն քո աստվածն էլ կարող է մահացել է, կամ կմահանա։ Չի կարող մի աստված մահկանացու լինել, մյուսը՝ հավերժ։ Աստվածները բոլորը նույն մատերիայից են։
> 2. *Բուդդան աստված չի*։ 
> 3. Ինչու պետք ա հարություն առներ եւ ով ասաց, որ հարություն առնելը չափանիշ է, եւ ով հարություն չի առնում՝ աստված չի՞
> 4. *ԻՆՉ* գիտես, որ Հիսուսը հարություն ա առել՞


Ֆրեյա ջան, էսի ձայնագրություն ա… էն որ զանգում ես մեկ էլ մեքենան ա է՞պատասխանում

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Հավատացյալի համար Աստված ամենազոր է, և ցանկացած պայքար Աստծո դեմ դատապարտված է պարտության: Անհավատի համար գոյություն չունի ոչ Աստված, ոչ էլ սատանա: Օֆֆտոպի և անիմաստ վիճաբանության վերածված թեման փակվում է:*

----------

Yellow Raven (23.07.2010), Դատարկություն (23.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (23.07.2010)

----------

